# Happy Birthday to Me.



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

This ought to be interesting. Just got a text from H asking what I wanted for my birthday. (scratching head)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

Happy bday! I just had mine last Thursday, I didn't even get a word from the stbxw! Kids didn't even know!

:birthday:


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Well happy belated birthday to you and big cyber hugs. H already bought me a fairly expensive gift last month and wished me a happy bday when he gave it to me, so this is pretty surprising. He's taking the kids out tonight to go shopping. Oddly enough, the holidays since we've been separated have been quite nice. I guess because there's no expectations???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

happy birthday jaw


----------



## Whitney (May 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday. what is it that they can remember birthdays now that you're apart? My STBXH never remembered and I stopped expecting. Even on Mother's Day he would forget. We've been separated since Jan. He placed flowers in my car for Valentines. He called me on my birthday in April and sent me a text. He did nothing for Mothers Day. Think he's moved on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Happy Bday JAW!


----------



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday!! Hope you had a great day!!:birthday:


----------



## ididnothingwrong (May 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday....


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

happy birthday!....tell him you want cash..that is what I told me ex. I told him to just give me the money that he was going to use to buy whatever trinket he was planning on getting me for Mother's Day.


trinkets are meaningless from him...but I could use the cash.


----------



## TorontoBoyWest (May 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday!

mine was yesterday so its a birthday week extravaganza! :smthumbup:


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

jpr said:


> happy birthday!....tell him you want cash..that is what I told me ex. I told him to just give me the money that he was going to use to buy whatever trinket he was planning on getting me for Mother's Day.
> 
> 
> trinkets are meaningless from him...but I could use the cash.


I did get cash and plants for the yard. Not too bad from someone who doesnt want to be married to me any longer.


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone, for the birthday wishes. Between everyone here and FB, I've had an amazing day. Had a mini- meltdown in the closet earlier, but this is the first birthday in almost 30 years that I've celebrated without him. Very strange feeling. Next is fathers day which Im guessing will be difficult as it was the day after that he dropped the bomb. But here's to moving forward, right? So hold up your glass, Salud! Cheers! Viva! Bottoms up!


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

jpr said:


> happy birthday!....tell him you want cash..that is what I told me ex. I told him to just give me the money that he was going to use to buy whatever trinket he was planning on getting me for Mother's Day.
> 
> 
> trinkets are meaningless from him...but I could use the cash.


I did get cash and plants for the yard. Not too bad from someone who doesnt want to be married to me any longer.


----------

